# Tractor Restoration Update #4



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Shot some industrial yellow acrylic enamel on the Allis today. Like a plastic coating. No base coat ,clear coat. Assembly set to begin Saturday.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Look'in good Glen--- Oh--- the stress of wait'in for the finished project.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mighty fine I do say.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup: :clapclap: :smiley-eatin-popcorn:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Better job than Earl Scheib !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That ain't sayin' much, YD. But, then again, he only charged $29.95 to paint an entire car. And, I mean the entire car: glass, chrome, the works. Heck, the paint cost me $300 alone.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just thought I'd throw out a name from the past, although maybe you all stil have them. Certainly no offense meant. Had a friend who took his car in there, hell, they didn't even wash it first.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks good glen and we have maaco here earl is gone


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

COOL!!!


----------

